

Contributor by Google: An experiment in additional ways to fund the web - NSAID
https://www.google.com/contributor/welcome/

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=google+contributor#!/story/forever...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=google+contributor#!/story/forever/0/google%20contributor)

~~~
NSAID
Strange. I searched before submitting but didn't see any results.

